# anyone know where to get a spare goggle strap? (electric)



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

i have an electric eg.5 and i want to get a more helmet-friendly strap. anyone know of someplace that has them? hopefully someplace where i can pick it up by fri.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

Your best bet is to contact Electric amd ask them.


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

Crazy Max said:


> Your best bet is to contact Electric amd ask them.


i tried calling up their offce. the girl was a bit short with me and told me in no simple terms that i should just buy a new one. 

love the goggles, hate the CS.


----------



## Minger (Jan 24, 2008)

ask to speak with a manager?


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

Minger said:


> ask to speak with a manager?


i called twice, spoke to two people the second time. lost all motivation and just said "screw it."

"we don't HAVE 'just' goggle straps." "we don't SELL 'just' goggle straps alone. try your local shop... thanks, bye."


----------

